# ibook ne demarre plus : ecran bleu/gris



## bidule02 (10 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, 
mon ibook G4 ne démarre plus depuis ce matin ... en fait, ca fait plusieurs jours qu'il "bug" et a du mal à demarrer mais en perseverant, j'y arrivais. Or ce matin, il n'a rien voulu entendre. Quand je l'allume, j'ai un bruit de soufflerie (surement le disque dur?) et le son comme d'habitude mais il reste bloqué sur la page bleue/grise et plus rien n'apparait .... 
j'ai essayé quelques astuces que j'ai pu voir sur le forum : pomme-alt-r-p et il redemarre bien mais reste toujours bloqué sur ce foutu ecran
j'ai aussi essayé avec le cd d'installation (il l'avale) mais rien ne se passe !!! et si je presse alt, 2 fleches apparaissent (une vers la gauche et une ronde) et que je clique sur l'une ou l'autre, il bloque. Pareil pour le cd apple hardware test (il indique chargement et se bloque)

Je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire et je n'y connais pas grand chose ... pensez vous que c'est serieux (DD mort ?) Merci de me répondre .....


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Novembre 2007)

Rip Sav


----------



## Alan571 (14 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Disque Dur Mort sans aucun doute. Voir SAV Apple ou le d&#233;monter toi-m&#234;me si tu est tr&#232;s bricoleur et tr&#232;s soigneux, voir Article ICI ou celui-ci, bonne chance


----------

